# sr20det vs. sr20det (bluebird)



## 240speeddreams (Aug 25, 2004)

i was looking online for an sr20det and at one place i looked at they offered a red top sr20det for a 90-94 240 and a sr20det (bluebird) for a 91-94 240. I own a 1990, the normal redtop sr20det was more expensive but i was wondering if anyone knew the difference between the 2 and if the bluebird is the better of the two will if fit in a 1990? Thanks alot!


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

240speeddreams said:


> i was looking online for an sr20det and at one place i looked at they offered a red top sr20det for a 90-94 240 and a sr20det (bluebird) for a 91-94 240. I own a 1990, the normal redtop sr20det was more expensive but i was wondering if anyone knew the difference between the 2 and if the bluebird is the better of the two will if fit in a 1990? Thanks alot!


The Bluebird motor is FWD. You need the RWD SR20DET.


----------



## 240speeddreams (Aug 25, 2004)

2Fass240us said:


> The Bluebird motor is FWD. You need the RWD SR20DET.



Oh, so thats the difference, thanks alot


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

2Fass240us said:


> The Bluebird motor is FWD. You need the RWD SR20DET.


No the block casting is the same, all you need are brackets.....still getting the dizzy to clear the firewall in a RWD car is the problem......


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

Nizmodore said:


> No the block casting is the same, all you need are brackets.....still getting the dizzy to clear the firewall in a RWD car is the problem......


Well, it's much easier to just get the RWD DET, at least in the States. The cost savings is not worth it, especially considering most places don't sell the engine without the tranny, and vice versa.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

2Fass240us said:


> Well, it's much easier to just get the RWD DET, at least in the States. The cost savings is not worth it, especially considering most places don't sell the engine without the tranny, and vice versa.


True true.....


----------



## Pac (Feb 20, 2006)

the bluebird sr20det is made with a AWD transmission and can be usaed with a FWd trans if needed and it also setup with a East-West Configaration like in the Evo's and we all know that a silvia Sr20det is setup with North-South Configaration... so it whould be no good for the 240sx... it would like trying to put in the U13 Altima KA24DE into a 240sx Ka24de ... they are the same motor with the same Hp output but different configaration....


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Pac said:


> the bluebird sr20det is made with a AWD transmission and can be usaed with a FWd trans if needed and it also setup with a East-West Configaration like in the Evo's and we all know that a silvia Sr20det is setup with North-South Configaration... so it whould be no good for the 240sx... it would like trying to put in the U13 Altima KA24DE into a 240sx Ka24de ... they are the same motor with the same Hp output but different configaration....


this was a needless bump on an almost 2 year old thread. next time, just wait to see when someone else posts a question.


----------

